# Training Idea's



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I watched that video a couple of months ago and got a lot out of it. Thanks for posting, I think I'll watch it again. I would love to get the focused heeling video he has....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

MaureenM said:


> I watched that video a couple of months ago and got a lot out of it. Thanks for posting, I think I'll watch it again. I would love to get the focused heeling video he has....


The heeling DVD is on my list as well. I think he's so down to earth and communicates so well it's a win / win situation.

As I recall I got the link from one Ljilly28 posts and like you have watched it several times.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think these are great tips Pete, especially for people that are in the thick of it and feel like giving up.
I think we've all been there but I always keep it fun and positive, if it becomes too much for either one of us I end the training session and try later. If I am uptight Bentley doesn't learn anything that day.

Most people on this forum knows about my journey with Mr. Bentley. Now we're scheduled to take the CGC test. Who would have thought?!

Consistence, patience, patience, patience, happy voice and love = a well trained dog. ( though we still have our moments )


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Joyce...old Bentley has developed quite the personality on this board and who'd ever thought that little sweetheart of yours would be ready so soon for the CGC test. Nice work mom!

In a sentence I think you've summed up what I was trying to get across..

"Consistence, patience, patience, patience, happy voice and love = a well trained dog. ( though we still have our moments )"

Pete & Woody


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this - I will watch the video when I have more time. 

Max and I are taking a class because his recall is non-existent (which he proved once again this morning when he went to visit the neighbors) and we've seemingly forgotten everything we ever knew. Last night we were practicing "watch me" and we were both bored - so I started running around the house, stopping suddenly and yelling "Watch me!" His head would whip around and he would stop dead! It was so much fun - more fun than sitting there staring at each other. 

And I'd like to thank the people here who have shown me that it's gotta be fun, or it's just not gonna work!


----------



## AbbyTheRetriever (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks really helped a lot thanks for sharing!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

AWESOME video. Thanks so much for the post.


----------

